# Second pregnancy after clomid baby



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Did anyone here get pregnant on clomid? How long was it until your period returned after giving birth? Was it any more regular? Did anyone get pregnant again after it? Naturally or with clomid again? I know, questions, questions, questions  I want to hear your stories 

I gave birth 6 months ago, I still haven't had a period, not that it surprises me at all, even if I didn't have PCOS I am breastfeeding all night (literally, my daughter is feeding every 1.5h irrespective of the time of the day). I would like to get pregnant again, and I know that its theoretically possible even before the first period, but I don't want to get obsessed about it like last time and do tests all the time 

I would love to hear your storied and experienced, please share some with me!


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

I know, I disgust myself - "trying" for another baby so soon after having a first one and daring to talk about it here, when I know from my own experience how terribly hard it is for everyone on this site to have the first one... But really, noone has been in the same situation and wants to share their experience?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Clomid didn't work for me but I got pregnant after ovarian drilling. I have pcos too and never had periods naturally before having my daughter. I didn't breast feed but my periods re started about 3 months after having her. Since then my cycles have been long but pretty regular. I'm trying again for baby number 2 as well. Are you going to try clomid again? 

LC x


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi LC,

Congratulations on the birth if your daughter!  how old is she now? 

I think so... We are not using any contraception just now, and it would be quite nice if my period would just start and it would happen naturally. But somehow I don't think it will. I read that you can't take clomid while breastfeeding, even though you only take it for 3 days there is too much of it in your milk for several months! I'd better check that info with the doctor  but if its true I can only do it after I stop breastfeeding and I kinda liked the idea of feeding for as long as I have milk/my daughter wants it. So its a trade off: have the second child quicker(personally desirable, have a smaller age gap between kids, be a younger mum, etc) or feed my first for longer (I quite like the process, Daria is allergic to a few things and has exema - so probably good for her, Daria had a colic and is still quite neurotic, I think she needs it to calm down). If I stopped bf and got pregnant straightaway I would probably be happy with this decision, but if I stop and then it takes another couple of years to get pregnant, I will be kicking myself for stopping for nothing 

How long is your cycle now? It is excellent that it is regular! Were they really bad before? They say that the hormones of pregnancy can sometimes make PCOS better!

Lizzy. Xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

This may be an obvious question - but could you be pregnant?  Sometimes you don't have a period first before conception.  

My view is your periods lacking are more about not going 6 hours of not b/f.

xoxo


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello LizzyFox,

Congratulations on your daughter! I'm sorry you haven't had many replies. I wonder whether anyone on the 'Hoping for another miracle' thread under Parenting after Infertility at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0 might be able to help answer your questions?

Xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Teeinparis, I wish!  but no, I'm doing tests once a week just in case, I bought them in bulk last time, so I have an excuse to waste them - they will go bad )

I think you are right, maybe when we start solids properly she will sleep better at night and will manage without so many feeds. She doesn't take the bottle, so I don't think she would take it kindly if I tried to bottle feed instead of one of the meals at night 

Bobo, thank you!!! With the website changes, I didn't even see that section! 

Lizzy. Xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

If you can start night weaning as you most likely need to go 6 hours minimum without boobie


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

We started solids 2 weeks ago, for now she eats just as frequently at night, and maybe a little bit less often during the day. We'll see how we get on, just now the portions are tiny, more like tasters


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

I had 1 round of clomid at almost 37 got pregnant 1st attempt. Decided to try again July 2015 2 cycles of clomid again and got pregnant and now have a 3 year old DS and a chunky gorgeous baby son who's 9months old. I delivered my second 16 days before my 40th birthday. Keep the faith x


----------

